# How to start diesel engine, principles.



## Biker (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi all, My newly first ever, an early Orange Fiat 4 cyl diesel, 
a do-up project will not fire up for me, it started when we unloaded it, 
but then ran out of fuel...
After topping up, I used the small stroke pump on the fuel pump, and air bubble escaped from the bleeder. 
I also cracked open the nut on the injectors, as I wound it over.. 
Sometimes it fires with black puffs but dies away.. 
I have tried all throttle positions and also the the cold start lever.. to no avail
Yes I allways use lots of glow plug and I have cleaned the bar and connections.
I have been using two new batteries, re-charged many times now..
I Do know very well Petrol engines, this is my first diesel, 
and so open to all advice on how to start or what could be the issue
May I should take the plugs out and 'clean' them ??
Hey thanks for listening.


----------



## Biker (Nov 10, 2012)

Oh ok So by now I have read others with similar problems..
I will pull the injectors and spin it over looking for for some 'mist'
Is that a good first start for elimination process with diesel engines.. ?

Should a diesel be started with some Throttle or in Idle position
How much 'Cold Start lever' ( at the pump) Should it need to start ?
Please change to proper section if this thread is wrongly placed. 
Thanks for reading,


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Biker! As is the case with all fuel injected engines, it's not necessary to give any throttle while starting, however, giving a little throttle certainly doesn't hurt.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Have you bled the air out of all of the injector lines? There could be problems with your fuel filter... water / air in the system as well. How did it run when you first got it? Once the air is bled out you should be good to go, if it ran before it ran out of fuel. I wonder if your glow plugs are actually operational, or maybe only one or two are working. Check the wiring to the glow plugs. I had an old diesel that I had to jump with a wire from the battery positive, right to the glow plugs to get it going. my glow plug relay was shot! Careful if you try this, as the jumper wire will get hot real quick.


----------



## Biker (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks guys, FIXED..
Yes I followed as advised, 
It ran well when we loaded and unloaded, so I knew it was good to go..
I ran a 'hot' wire to the copper rail connecting the glow plugs, 
also removed the same rail and made good all the connections, that did help, 
it blew puffs of black smoke, settled into white once I released the 'cold start' lever, but would then stop..
Following advice still, I discovered that both the filter in the bowl and the fuel tap were badly clogged with gung, (I'll do the whole tank next)
After that it started very well and runs nicely again now, such a nice rumble.
So the little bit of movement after sitting so long must have dislodged some muck, and it was basically starved for fuel, and the glow plugs were not getting a good charge..
I have learnt a lot and appreciate the advice, 
Many thanks for quick replies, good Club.
I have also 'googled' and now know it is a 1958/60 411R 40hp a well regarded unit, 
just perfect for keeping the block tidy (via slasher).
I luv the light steering and rumbly motor.
Will post a pic soon/later...
Next job is tyres and dash re-wire since nothing works via a short or burn out... 
Am looking for an old slasher to make good and hook up, and maybe another bonnet, since it is all bent and rusty..
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mikeburg (Oct 15, 2012)

*Slasher?????*

Ok I've got friends in AUS and NZ but they are into bikes and not tractors. Could you translate for one of us that doesn't understand?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Slasher..... Bushog


----------



## mt372d2002 (Dec 29, 2013)

I own a MT372d Mtsubishi tractor that is diesel. When ever my tractor isn't starting then I usually check the engine oil. It might be cold out there you are too so if you hav e a built in key heater USE IT but I have a magnetic block heater that simply Gets pugged in to a wall charger so you could start her up and plow your drive way


----------



## Mikeburg (Oct 15, 2012)

pogobill said:


> Slasher..... Bushog


Thank You!


----------

